# Alternative to MEGA Sync



## Snubbi (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm about to switch completely to FreeBSD from Linux. What are the alternatives to MEGA Sync that I have been using for several years in Linux


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 2, 2022)

About porting MEGASync
					

Hi Community,  I want to try porting the latest version of MEGASync to FreeBSD (I know kqueue is needed). So I start from compiling the source code but stucked in some steps. https://github.com/shuryanc/MEGAsync-For-FreeBSD My question is, may I know if anyone had successfully compiled the...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 2, 2022)

Right now, net/rclone, net/megatools and net/megacmd.


----------

